# pronto drywall tape



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

has anyone tried this yet looks interesting and have ordered a free trial sample. cannot be used in a taper ,has its own built in adhiesive ,thicker than coventional tapes but the reasoning is its supposed to save on the amount of mud/compound used. states its adjustable after initial tack and bond strengthens over the coarse of a couple of days. fully coatable immediatly mud/hot mud.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*not to me*

go with the old school tape ,for patch or 2 ok but that all for me !!!
just my 2 cent :jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Used it Friday. Looks like good stuff. Should be at nearly 25 bucks a roll for a 100' roll. Does use a little less mud, and is sticky, and coats nice with the boxes. Didn't try it in the angles. Too hard to get self adhesive to bed properly in an angle. But flats look good. I think it will stand up better than paper tape in temp changes. Good in certain situations. Worth your time to get the sample roll.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Pronto joint tape*

PRONTO JOINT TAPE





 
Did someone say $25 for 100 ft.? :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*Who's gonna pay for that?*

$25 a 100' roll . An avarage house would use $500 worth on the seams.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I sure didn't think it was worth the money. They try to convince you it saves enough mud and time to offset the cost. Nope....


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/pronto-joint-tape-48179/


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

just another gimmick for those gullible enough to try it. i really would not ever trust anything without mud behind it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I will say I tried the two rolls they sent as trial on a garage back in May of '08 when this post was written. The garage has no joints peaked or showing. It looks great. And it is an unheated garage. So the tape stuck and have stayed stable for three and a half years. That's pretty good, I'd say. But still would have a real hard time spending $25 a roll for a 100' roll. So that is the only time I used it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was going to buy some but then I saw the little circles and was like wtf why not stamp stars into this tape instead of circles. And I got mad and just bought some sheetrock papertape instead. Plus I was able to afford lunch that way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

holy I'm sold, at the 3:31 mark, he says he can get away without sanding it:thumbup:
I like the concept, now make it run through a bazooka

Still think they should make a type of duct tape, that could act as a drywall tape:whistling2:


----------



## Mike M (Jan 23, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Still think they should make a type of duct tape, that could act as a drywall tape:whistling2:


You're gonna tell me duct tape isn't good for joints?!!!
Damn, I'm doing it wrong!


----------

